# Elektronikas forums >  talvadība

## euriczz

sveiciens visiem, velos pajautat, ka pieslegt talvadibas sensoru, kafijas automata vadibas blokam, esmu jauninais saja joma, ja kads var palidzet varu ielikt bildes

----------


## Tristan

Pirmkārt kāds kafijas automāts? Ražotājs un modelis!
Otrkārt - ko tu domā ar tālvadības sensoru? 
Ko vēlies panākt? Vadīt ar pulti piemēram 20m radiusā?
Vai ko perversāku, kā vadība caur networku?

Kafijas automāts pēc ieslēgšanas pats izslēdzas, kad noteiktais tilpums sagatavots? Vai manuāli pašam jāizslēdz.

----------


## next

Un atkal tas pats jautaajums - prieksh kam to vajag?
Gribi lai kafija gatava pirms veel ceelies no gultas?
Nu tad nopeerc prastaako kafijmashiinu un kaadu no taalvadiibas komplektiem.
Kaut ko citu?
Nu tad pastaasti, ko?

----------


## euriczz

paldies ideja bija shemai pieslegt talvadibu lai vaditu 220v ar pulti, jo shema ir relejs kas slega 220v kamer gaidiju jusu atbilds, eksperimenteju un iemacijos pats, pie shemas piesledzu uztvereju (nezinu ka vinu sauc) un 5v stravu un tagad varu vadit elektro iekartas  majas, ar jebkuru pulti, mana gadijuma bus gaisma istaba, zinu kad viskautko var nopirkt gribeju uzbuvet un saprast pats, paldies vis izdevas

----------


## Obsis

Ja der IR, tad atbilde ir 567.
Piemēram NE567, XR567, LM567.
Jem datašitu un velc ar pirkstu pakaļ.
Pēc idejas, tas ir iepriekš izvēlētas frekvences detektors. 
Ja IR stars iebarojas no MV, piemēram 880Hz un uztverošajā matricā viens no 567 arī noskaņots uz 880Hz, tad izpildās tā komanda, kas atbilst 880Hz. Respektīvi, komandu skaits=567.~o tablešu skaitu.

----------


## next

Nu tak taapeec jau jautaaju - kaapeec to vajag.
Viena lieta elektroniku studeet, cita - utilitaarus uzdevumus paveikt.
Rekur Maximas plauktaa verkjis kas 11 eiro maksaa.
Es par taadu naudu pat lodaamuru neiesleegshu.

----------


## euriczz

paldies, par tadam maksimas precem nezinaju,labs

----------

